# Judging trichomes



## KushmasterJ (Oct 4, 2009)

These are the closest pics i could get of my outdoor headband buds, the plants were topped so i have several smaller sized colas. I looked at them through my 420scope and all of the trichs are at the cloudy stage with only a few of them getting an amber hue. 
Im set to harvest in 2 weeks so im figuring more of them will be amber by then. The only thing is that im still getting small bud development further down the branches and I'm not sure if this means i should let them go even longer??? 
My oct 17th harvest date would be the end of the 12th week of flower.... first outdoor grow  so i dont know if its normal for them to go longer than that... any advice is appreciated :farm:


----------



## Locked (Oct 4, 2009)

Listen to the trichs...for all you know you cld still be getting small bud development even after you hve gone past the harvesting window...I chopped my last autos with a good amount of amber trichs and the plant was still showing new flowering....I wld not get greedy and try and wait out what might only amount to some popcorn buds....JMO


----------



## Alistair (Oct 5, 2009)

I think hamster said it well.  Just wait until the majority of the plant is done, or perhaps cut only the buds that are ripe and wait for the rest.  I'm not quite sure about growing outdoors, though.  I wouldn't wait for the newly formed buds.


----------

